
Apple replaces longtime marketing chief Phil Schiller - abouelatta
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/04/apple-replaces-longtime-marketing-chief-phil-schiller.html
======
xoxoy
Interesting choice of words. Very carefully says nothing about retiring - it
seems like he was simply demoted and now just advising Tim Cook.

~~~
mistersquid
> Very carefully says nothing about retiring - it seems like he was simply
> demoted and now just advising Tim Cook.

Apple itself has released this news as a promotion, using the headline "Phil
Schiller advances to Apple Fellow". [0]

[0] [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/08/phil-schiller-
advance...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/08/phil-schiller-advances-to-
apple-fellow/) (EDIT: Which is now on HN's front page.)

~~~
xoxoy
yes it’s PR speak - does an “Apple Fellow” that manages a few products sound
like a step up from Chief Marketing Officer to you?

~~~
mistersquid
> does an “Apple Fellow” that […] sound like a step up from Chief Marketing
> Officer to you?

I didn’t realize my opinion would be important to anybody. Though I won’t
answer your question, thank you for asking!

